# Too Much Help



## JourneysEnd (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know how you donkey people can manage owning more than one of these at a time.

She just wears me out.

She takes the tools off when my back is turned, tries to climb up the ladder with me.





She does help measure the posts though.





Vickie


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 10, 2007)

It can be a chore sometimes trying to do things, they do like to "help", it usually takes twice as long to do things......can't imagine life without all the "help"





Welcome to the wonderful world of Donkeys


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL...they do get into EVERYTHING !!!!

you have to be so careful at times. Any chance Bunny gets to get into the hallway going into the barn...she goes through everything in hopes of finding a "piece" of grain



She even gets into the garbage when I let her in the backyard.....the others just wait .... stand back and watch. She does the dirty work


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 10, 2007)

I have Snickers who is the culprit around here. He does all the dirty work for the rest. This past year when Bob replaced all our fencing, he was constantly grabbing things and taking off with them. One day Bob was doing something under one of our bigger tractors and he had his cowboy hat on..well, good old Snickers decided to see what that hat was all about, while Bob was on one of those rolling things for under vehicles, Snickers went up and grabbed his hat and took off. I am constantly on guard when Snickers has the run of the yard. The rest are content to maybe take a stroll up on the back deck and look in the patio doors but Snickers stands on the edge of the door and wants in OH!



my girls are so good but Snickers and Earl, hes our standard..sure make up for everyone else. Casper, my BEI is a good little guy, but you have to watch him when he goes for a walk..he'll pick up anything he finds along the way. Gotta love those donks!






Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 10, 2007)

Too cute



Don't ya love it when they try to help?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 10, 2007)

had a big horse years ago that would take tools out of my back pocket



i miss him.

my youngest daughter calls the donkeys her "enemies" because they try to "help" when she is cleaning pens. invariably they knock over the wheelbarrow and she has to pick up poop TWICE lol.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Dec 10, 2007)

my youngest daughter calls the donkeys her "enemies" because they try to "help" when she is cleaning pens. invariably they knock over the wheelbarrow and she has to pick up poop TWICE lol.

I was once mucking stalls, just throwing the pile just outside the door so I could put it all in the cart.

I turned around and most of it was just inside the stall door. I figured my aim was off.

Go to the next stall and start over, about half way through I realized the donkey (Lucy) was pawing everything back into the stall.





When it makes in into the wheelbarrow, she decides she needs to use the handle as a back scratcher and dumps the whole thing.

I understand what your daughter means.

Are they ALL like that? I only have one.

Thank God.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 11, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]pretty funny creatures aren't they



...Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 11, 2007)

Mine love the wheelbarrow, everything I do with it they are there, Max backs right into it and just stands there...usually ending up tipping it over, twice the work, but it is all quality time well spent


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 11, 2007)

JourneysEnd said:


> Are they ALL like that? I only have one.
> 
> Thank God.




well actually no. my daughter's favorite is Wiley because he is afraid of the poop rake and hides in the corner when his pen is cleaned OH!

and



what do you mean you only have one THANK GOD????? BAD DONKEY OWNER




i have 1 small standard jack soon to be gelded), 2 mini jacks and 8 mini jennets from age 8 months to 11 years, as well as our newborn jack whose new people mama is soon to be a member here... AND 2 standard donkeys in the rescue. and i would sure take more if i could!!! you just have to be smarter than the donkeys



- for instance, i can't understand why my daughter doesn't do poop either (1) while they are busy eating or (2) shoo them into the other section and shut the gate!

(PS all meant in fun so please don't take offense!!)


----------



## JourneysEnd (Dec 11, 2007)

You have a lot more stamina then I do.

She just wears me out.

Everybody says they love the funny stories.

I tell them they're not that funny when she's running through the pasture with 3' of pvc pipe in her mouth that used to be my water line to the trough.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 11, 2007)

JourneysEnd said:


> You have a lot more stamina then I do.
> 
> She just wears me out.
> 
> ...




i do understand! but i am laughing my head off...


----------



## Chico (Dec 11, 2007)

I love the fact that my boys are characters! My friends also love my donkey stories and pictures. In fact, I get grumps when I have'nt told stories or sent out pictures in a while. I have so many cute stories. . .I'll tell todays. I went out with an empty towel holder and hooted with it in the barn. The horses ran but my boys came up to me and checked the whole situation out. I'm a silly adult and was marching around my barn hooting and my boys trotted along with me. I swear P.J. was nodding in time. Two is more fun than one.





chico


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 12, 2007)

Chico said:


> I'm a silly adult and was marching around my barn hooting and my boys trotted along with me. I swear P.J. was nodding in time. Two is more fun than one.






I love it!



I enjoy hearing about all the little helpers and snoopers. They truly do make life more fun


----------



## Chico (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm glad you enjoyed my share. I wouldn't tell just anyone about this!



Donkey owners are an interesting group.





chico


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, now my three are just so helpful. They make it a challenge just to get into the gate. I guess that they think that I need to work really hard to feed them. I have to bride mine with a little sweet feed so that I can clean out the shed without their help. I have learned to scoop really fast. They also love to help me lay down new bedding. They are just so helpful???????? But I wouldn't trade them in for anything. I have never enjoyed an animal more then them. They have such strong and each one has a different personality.


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 13, 2007)

I enjoy hearing about others donkeys tales...

My "kids" are boring



they do not do anything and get caught....son's girlfriend says Max unlatches the barn door and pushes Emily in and then tries to close the door....but who actually knows...I've never seen it.

Also other son said Max wore a bucket on his head once for the ferrier.....also I did not see this...so who knows..

Would love to see something funny...I need a break!


----------

